# Storing Coffee Grounds



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I've bought a Gaggia Classic and have been looking at purchasing some ground coffee beans from coffeebeanshop.co.uk as their fortnightly offers look really good.

I'm going for ground coffee as at the moment I can't afford a decent burr grinder so was looking to buy the ground coffee from them and store in the freezer. Hence the question, can ground coffee be stored in the freezer?

Either that or can somebody recommend a good but cheap burr grinder to start me off with?

Thanks


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Gazbea

I'm in pretty much the same predicament at the moment. I buy ground coffee in as small amounts as possible and it generally lasts a week. Problem is with buying pre-ground is that it's passed it's best before it even arrives at your house.

Freezing is a contentious issue. You can certainly freeze beans for a maximum of about two months, of course these will not be as good as freshly roasted, but we are talking about home use and sometimes it's just too expensive to buy enough for a week at a time. Ground coffee is even more controversial. When you freeze it you get ice crystals attach to the grinds, when it thaws it removes the oils and flavours in the grind. Not withstanding, freezing ground coffee will prolong it's life, all be it, not for very long.

In both cases it is important to keep it airtight and keep the moisture out. If when you get your ground coffee you are able to split it into bags that will last you 2-3 days, surround in tin foil (which is very good at keeping out other smells and flavours [ground coffee is a sponge for odour and flavour]) and vacuum pack them, this could be a solution. It is not one i would recommend, however it was the question you asked. If you freeze beans, the same applies, you want to freeze them as soon after roasting as possible, preferably vacuum sealed (certainly air/moisture tight).

There are a lot of good grinders, cheap would depend on your budget. I personally think the best of the home use grinders is the Iberital MC2 (others may argue differently) which, new, is about £140. If you are looking for a fill in, much cheaper, consider something like a Porlex burr hand grinder. They are pretty well respected and only around £30.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

seeq said:


> ... If you are looking for a fill in, much cheaper, consider something like a Porlex burr hand grinder. They are pretty well respected and only around £30.


A very good suggestion. I have one of these and they are just the 'bees knees' for grinding a small amount of beans. Hario make one around the same price too. And you can carry it around with you - work, holiday, etc. Stick with beans!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Might just get one of these hand grinders as a starter for 10. Any links as to where to get them?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Keep your eyes open gazbea second bargains are out there to be had. I paid £30 two years ago for a macap mc5 new burrs last year made it like new. I also have a hario hand grinder, its hard work but the coffee is appreciated more

Good luck


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Porlex Burr Grinder

Hario Burr Grinder

I've used cream supplies, very good, although delivery is a little steep. Pumphreys seem to have a pretty good reputation on here too.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I have just finished a bag of beans that have been in the freezer for six months. I was experimenting with four varieties of beans all of which were kept in airtight containers.

To me the coffees tasted like new and not stale. Next time to avoid any condensation I plan to divide the beans into smaller portions and keep them in separate containers.

Once removed they will not be returned to the freezer although I may try the Frig door to keep them cooler.


----------

